# Port Forwarding And Router Issues



## pranavrules2006 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi there.. I have a *Hathway Internet Connection* [Mumbai-Shivaji Park]. Recently, i was trying to use limewire to upload some files to a friend. I was able to connect to his computer [He uses BSNL Net connection]. I saw an error there that i can't upload any files to any user as i am either behind a router or my ports are blocked. I checked with the ISP and they claim that i am not behind any router nor any of my ports are blocked. Strangely, i had tried to run a server [Ragnarok Game] from my connection. None of my friends could connect to my server. I use the following modem for my connection: 

*Scientific Atlanta **DPC2100** Cable Modem*

*www.sciatl.com/products/consumers/images/24251-lores.jpg


*Speed*: Up to 43 Mbps downstream and 10 Mbps upstream
*Convenience*: Always on – three simple connections and your high-speed link is ready for data
*Size*: Small, compact design – only 5.25 in.(H) x 4 in.(D) x 1.5 in.(W)
*Compatibility/Portability*: The DPC2100 is DOCSIS 2.0 certified
*Orientation*: Mounts either vertically or horizontally – flexible design to fit your space requirements
*Power*: External universal power supply and power cord included
*Display*: Five, easy-to-understand LEDs (Power, PC, Cable, Send, Receive) – diagnostics made simple
*Connection*: USB and Ethernet ports – getting a new PC doesn’t mean having to acquire a new cable modem (USB and Ethernet cables included)
*Multiple Users*: One DPC2100 can support up to 64 devices (additional equipment required)
 
Can someone tell me how to find out whether i am behind a router or not? I have a constant IP i.e a Static IP and it never changes.. And one important thing is that a CABLE LINE [T.V Cable Line] comes into my house and connects to my modem and from the modem i get a LAN cable which connects to my computer.. When i went to *PORT FORWARDING* website.. i could not find my appropriate modem.. I dont understand what to do.. Please help me out here.. If anyone else has hathway connection, please advice me what to do.. Thanks..


----------



## mehulved (Feb 9, 2007)

It's a cable modem so there's no port forwarding.
Use some higher port ie. 40000 or above.
These hathway people have blocked lots of ports. They have even blocked ping! A couple of my friends tried pinging me but to no avail.


----------



## pranavrules2006 (Feb 9, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> It's a cable modem so there's no port forwarding.
> Use some higher port ie. 40000 or above.
> These hathway people have blocked lots of ports. They have even blocked ping! A couple of my friends tried pinging me but to no avail.



But how to forward the ports? What did you mean by 40000 or above? how to do that? and am i behind a router? how to see that if i am actually behind a router? The hathway technical service is pathetic as they dont disclose ANY damn information.. That's why i had to resort to think digit forums.. i am sure someone would be able to help me out here.. Thanks.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 9, 2007)

There's no router, so no forwarding. There will be some configuration option in the server you're trying to run. So, try to run the server on any port above 40000 or 50000. Those are the ports where I have seen some servers working properly.
But, I really doubt if your friend will be able to connect cos even pings are blocked. Maybe someone with more knowledge with this can help better than me.
But, first trying running the ragnarok server at any port above 40K and see how it goes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

^^Well,I have a ut300r2u router by bsnl,I am trying to PF it for a long time.I have tried the PF.com way more than once.But when I try to test for open ports(whatsmyip.com/ports) It says error no. 61 connection refused.(even if I turn my firewall off)
Can you help?


----------



## pranavrules2006 (Feb 10, 2007)

i only need to know one thing at the moment why do ISPs block the damn ports?? what is the use of doing so?? Please advise what to do if i want to run a server from my PC using Hathway connection.. Thanks..
__________
well? Any help anyone?? Please do reply soon.. i am stuck badly in this jam.. thanks..


----------



## pranavrules2006 (Feb 11, 2007)

well?? Any one to help? please reply..


----------



## sreenidhi88 (May 15, 2008)

if anyone trying to portforward ut-300r2u modem,visit this blog it has given step by step instructions on how to do it,and it works for me everytime.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 15, 2008)

sreenidhi88 said:


> if anyone trying to portforward ut-300r2u modem,visit my blog i have given step by step instructions on how to do it,and it works for me everytime.
> 
> *techtricks.x10hosting.com/?p=16


 
It wud be better if u copied and pasted the reply from ur blog instead of advertising it here and telling other ppl to goto ur blog..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 18, 2008)

sreenidhi88 said:


> anyways the link i have given doesnt contain anything crap.it cud help anyone.i think i wudnt get this response from you if i hadnt mentioned it as "my blog"
> if it ws possible to xplain nly wit text i wud hav.
> nyways u are free to c/p here from my blog .


 
Well, please do not fell offended by the msg buddy, i had no intentions to pass comments, instead i just told to give all the details (incl. pics) in thumbnail view here in this post,

Also, it was just rules (and Im no one to make it here), that I said wich refrained ppl from advertising their blog.. (yup, u got my reply bcoz of this line---> " i wudnt get this response from you if i hadnt mentioned it as "my blog")
----------------------------

Neways, Sorry for hurting u in any way.. 

Ashu...


----------



## Renny (May 18, 2008)

@ Arsenal_Gunners ,

All you need to do is add you're LAN IP Address to the DMZ Host under NAT.


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Jun 16, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> @ Arsenal_Gunners ,
> 
> All you need to do is add you're LAN IP Address to the DMZ Host under NAT.



that is very dangerous dude.i once did that and very next minute i was infected with loads of adware,my desktop wallpaper changed on its own,programs started laoding automatically asking me to install some anti spywares etc etc


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 15, 2008)

the same happened to me wen i tried it a few months back..  so yes, its dangerous buddy....


----------

